# Coffee Beaker Serving Thingys



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

I would like to get one of those science lab looking coffee beakers.

Can anyone hit me up with a link?

cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

This sort of thing?

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/molecular-tools-ingredients-labware-droppers-syringes/cat_365.html


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Mark, you legend, spot on


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd stick to the straight walled beakers, rather than conical flasks, easier to clean & dry.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ikea do the straight sided ones


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you sure you don't mean one of these...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I smell a meth-lab in the making.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Madscientist.com


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Beakering Bad


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Biaaatch


----------

